# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Worlds Smallest Snake

## disabled.101

Someone beat me to the worlds largest snake so here is the smallest  :Razz: 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26003094/

----------


## Jsh

That is super small! --Josh

----------


## N4S

Nope someone beat you to this too. 

This was posted on BP.net in like summer time last year.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## disabled.101

NOOOOO!!!!!  :Sad: 
You could have just not told me  :Tears:

----------


## scutechute

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=77044





> Brahminy Blind Snakes
> Obviously not mine:

----------


## disabled.101

Those are really cool

----------


## sg1trogdor

WHich end is its face?  Lol.  I could keep like a million of those in the space of like one cb70 tub.  lol.

----------


## JAMills

Those are pretty cool. I really liket the light blue color. Now if I could make a BP that color that would be awsome.
Baby Blue Clowns, Spiders, and Pins oh my!

----------

